# Hunting Shack



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

How close can a hunting shack be to a public road?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

DTrain said:


> How close can a hunting shack be to a public road?


For issues of road maintenance I would call the road commission. The owner of the property owns to the middle of the road but the county (or whoever cares for the road) has right of way for a set distance from the center out. Here it is 32 feet right and left for most of the roads but they are steadily increasing it to 40 feet right and left. I believe "M" roads are 50 right and left (call MDOT). Call your road commisssion for county roads, let them know the road and your plans and they will give you a distance for setback.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> All good ideas but last I knew it was legal to shoot across a road while hunting.................hey I don't make the laws...
> 
> Late entry...I should have added "IF THERE IS PUBLIC PROPERTY ON BOTH SIDES.....
> 
> ...


Public or private property makes no difference as long as you have permission to be there to hunt. Short of other potential safety violations being committed it is legal to shoot across a road. That does not address the question that was first presented which dealt with building a structure near the roadway.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

DTrain said:


> How close can a hunting shack be to a public road?




If you are talking a portable shack, is no restriction. You can have it right next to the road. If more of a permanent thing I would be out of the right- of-way and that is 33ft from center of road. "M" roads are further as dead short stated.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

You can build one within an inch of the road, there is nothing stated otherwise. BUT, be warned that the road commission can come through and build over it if road needs are approved. But it's a common sense issue.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> You can build one within an inch of the road, there is nothing stated otherwise. BUT, be warned that the road commission can come through and build over it if road needs are approved. But it's a common sense issue.


 
You cannot build it within an inch of the road, unless it's a private drive or lane (but that wasn't the question). The hunting laws do not cover this. The road commission in the county in which you live is the only place to go for the correct distance for the road in question (or MDOT for State (M) Road) . I contacted the Manager of the Road Commission in my county this morning to confirm that this was true. A permanent structure cannot be built on the right-of-way. If you did that and for some reason an accident occurred involving your blind, the road commission would probably be sued for allowing the structure to be there and you would probably be sued for building it there. Really this is a dead issue.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

dead short said:


> You cannot build it within an inch of the road, unless it's a private drive or lane (but that wasn't the question). The hunting laws do not cover this. The road commission in the county in which you live is the only place to go for the correct distance for the road in question (or MDOT for State (M) Road) . I contacted the Manager of the Road Commission in my county this morning to confirm that this was true. A permanent structure cannot be built on the right-of-way. If you did that and for some reason an accident occurred involving your blind, the road commission would probably be sued for allowing the structure to be there and you would probably be sued for building it there. Really this is a dead issue.


I agree, Dead Short answered the question and I see no reason to debate this any further.


----------

